

You Don’t Own That Software You Bought - jsm386
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/first-sale-doctrine/

======
daychilde
Looks like a newer submission is taking off - for crossreference purposes,
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1680185>

